# Ιστορίες αεροδρομίων



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2011)

Σας έχει συμβεί να βλέπετε έναν άνθρωπο που έχει την τύχη στην παρούσα συγκυρία να δουλεύει και να πληρώνεται από μια κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση, και να φτάσετε να ευχηθείτε να βρεθεί επιτόπου άνεργος; Ακούστε τι έγινε:

Το μεσημέρι πήγα τον φίλο μου Δ. στο αεροδρόμιο για να φύγει με την British για Λονδίνο-Νέα Υόρκη. Σαν γνήσια τέκνα της τεχνολογίας είχαμε φροντίσει να κάνουμε τσεκ-ιν μέσω Διαδικτύου και να έχουμε τυπώσει το boarding pass. Τι μας έμενε να κάνουμε; Να πάμε στο γκισέ που ονομάζεται bag drop και να αφήσουμε τη βαλίτσα και μετά να καθίσουμε μισή ωρίτσα να πιούμε έναν καφέ στο αεροδρόμιο και να αποχαιρετιστούμε.

Όταν φτάσαμε στο bag drop, ήμασταν τρίτοι στη σειρά.

Μπροστά ήταν δύο ηλικιωμένες κυρίες που εξυπηρετούνταν εκείνη τη στιγμή. (Μου φάνηκε μάλλον περίεργο να είχαν οι κυρίες κάνει διαδικτυακό τσεκ-ιν, αλλά είπα, γιατί όχι, μπορεί να τις βοήθησαν τα εγγόνια τους σ' αυτό ή να είναι γιαγιάδες της τεχνολογίας.) Οι κυρίες τελείωσαν γρήγορα.

Μετά ήταν μια παρέα τεσσάρων ατόμων. Αμέσως είδα ότι δεν είχαν κάνει διαδικτυακό τσεκ-ιν, άρα κακώς βρίσκονταν σ' αυτό το γκισέ. Αλλά ας το καταπιούμε κι αυτό, να τελειώνουμε. Έλα όμως που είχαν τον ατελείωτο! Τα τέσσερα άτομα είχαν πρόβλημα με τα εισιτήριά τους. Ο υπάλληλος άρχισε διαδοχικά τηλεφωνήματα για να ξεμπλέξει το πρόβλημά τους. Μπροστά στο bag drop έχει δημιουργηθεί ουρά, κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή ρωτάω τον υπάλληλο τι δουλειά έχει να εξυπηρετεί άτομα που δεν ανήκουν σ' αυτή την ουρά. Η απάντησή του ήταν: "Εγώ να εξυπηρετήσω πήγα, πού να ξέρω ότι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα;" Από μέσα μου λέω, "Μα ηλίθιε, γι' αυτό έχουν χωριστή σειρά γι' αυτούς που έχουν ήδη κάνει τσεκ-ιν, για να μην καθυστερούνται από αυτούς που δεν έχουν ξεμπλέξει όλα τους τα προβλήματα". 

Τέλος πάντων, *μετά από 25 λεπτά*, τελείωσε μ' αυτούς και ήρθε η σειρά μας. Εννοείται ότι δεν υπήρχε πια χρόνος για καφέδες και χαλαρούς αποχαιρετισμούς. Ο υπάλληλος πήρε από τα χέρια του Δ. το τυπωμένο από το κομπιούτερ boarding pass και του έδωσε μια κάρτα, στέλνοντάς τον σε κάποια πύλη αναχώρησης, από την οποία έφευγε, wait for it, η *επόμενη πτήση της ΒΑ*, και όχι η πτήση του Δ. Μόλις κατάλαβε ο Δ. ότι τον έστειλε σε λάθος πτήση, έκανε έναν αγώνα δρόμου να κατεβάσουν τη βαλίτσα του από τη λάθος πτήση και να την ανεβάσουν στη δικιά του. Μπήκε τελευταίος με την ψυχή στο στόμα στο αεροπλάνο, πριν κλείσουν την πόρτα. 

Και το κλειδί του αινίγματος: Θα ρωτήσει κάποιος, πώς ήταν δυνατόν να τον στείλει σε άλλη πτήση αφού παρουσίασε τυπωμένο boarding pass της πτήσης του; Επειδή απλούστατα ο υπάλληλος, ενώ είδε το διαβατήριό του, ενώ είδε το τυπωμένο boarding pass, *του έδωσε τη θέση κάποιου δυστυχισμένου κυρίου Gardiner που ήταν επιβάτης της επόμενης πτήσης -*- που προφανώς θα πήγε στο γκισέ λίγο αργότερα να κάνει τσεκ-ιν και θα τον αντιμετώπισαν σαν τρελό, επειδή του είχαν ήδη εκδώσει boarding pass.

Όταν γύρισα το μεσημέρι από το αεροδρόμιο, έκανα προσπάθεια για να συνέλθω από τον εκνευρισμό μου, έχοντας ζήσει μόνο το πρώτο κομμάτι της ιστορίας. Μόλις προσγειώθηκε ο Δ. στο Λονδίνο και έμαθα και το δεύτερο κομμάτι, έχω γίνει έξαλλη, επειδή το λάθος είναι πραγματικά πρωτοφανές.


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2011)

Η ΒΑ ήταν λίγο κερδοφόρα το 2010, μετά από σειρά ζημιών, και δεν είμαι σίγουρη για το 2011. 
Στο Ελ.Βεν. δεν έχω δει ποτέ να τηρεί καμιά εταιρεία το γρήγορο τσεκ-ιν, και δεν έχω ακόμα καταλάβει γιατί, όλοι να βοηθήσουν πάνε κλπ κλπ. Μια φορά μάλιστα με την ΟΑ περίμενα είκοσι λεπτά πρώτη στην ουρά γιατί την ώρα που ετοιμαζόμουνα να πάω να δώσω τη βαλίτσα μου εμφανίστηκε μια οικογένεια κι ένας τύπος με ταυτότητα του αεροδρομίου (μάλλον ταξιδιωτικός πράκτορας) και μπήκαν μπροστά με το έτσι θέλω και είχαν 35 κιλά υπέρβαρο και πιάσανε την υπάλληλο στο μπλα μπλα για να τους το χαρίσει. Το οποίο και έγινε, αλλά η διαπραγμάτευση πήρε είκοσι λεπτά. Και μόλις φύγανε εμφανίστηκε προϊστάμενος και είδε τι έκανε η υπάλληλος και της τα 'ψαλλε, με αποτέλεσμα κι άλλη καθυστέρηση. 

Για το θέμα με την κάρτα επιβίβασης, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς έγινε το λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> Για το θέμα με την κάρτα επιβίβασης, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς έγινε το λάθος.


Αυτό με την κάρτα επιβίβασης είναι πρωτοφανές. Έχω κάνει άπειρα ταξίδια και φυσικά όλοι μας έχουμε φίλους και συγγενείς που ταξιδεύουν με αεροπλάνα. Πρώτη φορά ακούω να δώσουν λάθος κάρτα επιβίβασης, με λάθος όνομα και λάθος πτήση, και μάλιστα σε επιβάτη που εμφανίζεται με το διαβατήριό του και με τυπωμένο από το Ίντερνετ boarding pass. Ο φίλος μου Δ. διατύπωσε και την υποψία ότι μπορεί να το έκανε επίτηδες ο υπάλληλος επειδή του ζητήσαμε τα ρέστα, αλλά το θεωρώ αδύνατο. Αν το έκανε επίτηδες, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ήταν αποφασισμένος να ρισκάρει τη θέση του -- επειδή δεν "εκδικήθηκε" μόνο τον Δ., αλλά και τον άγνωστο κύριο Gardiner που ταξίδευε με την επόμενη πτήση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2011)

Ας αναλογιστούμε πάντως και τι θα γράφαμε αν ήταν υπάλληλος της τέως Ολυμπιακής...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2011)

Εντάξει, αυτός δεν ήταν της τέως Ολυμπιακής, αλλά της Swissport που διαχειρίζεται αυτό το έργο στο νέο αεροδρόμιο. Εννοείται ότι θα σταλεί αναφορά. Το λάθος είναι ασυγχώρητο, επειδή αν ο Δ. έχανε την πτήση του και αναγκαζόταν να πάει με την επόμενη (αν υπήρχε θέση), θα έχανε την πτήση από το Λονδίνο για τη Ν. Υόρκη. Είναι επίσης ασυγχώρητο, επειδή υπάρχουν όλες οι ασφαλιστικές δικλίδες για να μη γίνει αυτό το λάθος. Τι παραπάνω μπορεί να κάνει ο επιβάτης από το να προσκομίσει το διαβατήριό του και το τυπωμένο boarding pass;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως μόλις παίρνω το boarding pass στα χέρια μου το πρώτο που κάνω είναι να τσεκάρω εάν όλα τα στοιχεία (όνομα & πτήση) είναι σωστά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2011)

Αυτό θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε όλοι, αλλά πες μου, σε παρακαλώ, όσα χρόνια ταξιδεύεις και ελέγχεις το boarding pass, χρειάστηκε ποτέ να γυρίσεις πίσω επειδή σου έδωσαν λάθος όνομα και πτήση;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2011)

Όχι, ποτέ. Αλλά από τη θητεία μου στο QA/QC έχω μάθει ότι «η εμπιστοσύνη καλή, ο έλεγχος καλύτερος». :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 17, 2011)

> Σας έχει συμβεί να βλέπετε έναν άνθρωπο που έχει την τύχη στην παρούσα συγκυρία να δουλεύει και να πληρώνεται από μια κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση, και να φτάσετε να ευχηθείτε να βρεθεί επιτόπου άνεργος;



Αυτό σήμερα δεν θα το ευχόμουν ούτε σε εχθρό μου! ;) 

Κατά τ' άλλα στραβές και αναποδιές συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Αυτό σήμερα δεν θα το ευχόμουν ούτε σε εχθρό μου! ;)


 ΟΚ, πες μου τι ακριβώς θα ευχόσουν αν εξαιτίας αυτού του εξωφρενικού λάθους είχες χάσει την πτήση σου για Νέα Υόρκη.


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2011)

Να του καεί το βίντεο;

Σοβαρά πάντως, το ζήτημα δεν είναι ζήτημα ευχής ή κατάρας, που ούτως ή άλλως δεν πιάνει, οπότε από λογικής άποψη είναι χάσιμο χρόνου.


----------

